# Writing a paper on Post-Modernism, I need help.



## awretchsavedbygrace

While everyone in my class is picking an easy topic to write on. I have decided to take up the challenge of writing a 5 page paper on Post-Modernism. I first want to introduce what Post-modernism is and attempt to give an accurate definition. Speak about some of the proponents of Post-Modernism. And lastly, attack such a philosophy. Does anyone on the board have any good links to some articles online? Any books I might want to get into? Any help is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace

Joshua said:


> You could just not write the paper, and explain that's what Post Modernists think about writing organized essays, papers, etc. Then offer to tell a meta-narrative, concluding with a spiritual conversation and dialog.



 Thanks?


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace

Anyone else?


----------



## ChristianHedonist

Lots of resources on postmodernism from monergism.com here:
Monergism :: Postmodernism

Conference messages, and a pdf book based on the messages, from a Desiring God national conference on postmodernism at these 2 links:
2006 National Conference :: Desiring God
The Supremacy of Christ in a Postmodern World :: Desiring God Christian Resource Library


----------



## Nathan Riese

Characteristics of Postmodernism
Denial that objective truth exists
Denial that certainty can be achieved
Denial of any comprehensive explanation of reality
Denial that knowledge has inherent goodness
Denial that increased knowledge necessarily entails progress
Assertion that all truth is a function of the community
Denial that the scientific method is adequate to determine knowledge


Sources of Postmodernism
Rejection of Modernism
Existentialism
Structuralism
Pluralism


Postmodern LeadersJacques Derrida – Deconstructionism
Richard Rorty - Popularizer


Go to this website:
Postmodernism and Christianity - Research Resources

Scroll down a little bit and it'll give some articles and books to reference



Here's how to attack postmodernism:
Law of Non-Contradiction. Something can't be true and not true at the same time and in the same sense. 

Postmodernism says, "There is no absolute truth." But that statement is an absolute statement. Is that statement true? It defeats itself.

Postmodernism says, "Be tolerant of all." But that is also self-defeating because it does not tolerate those who are intolerant.

Postmodernism says, "Postmodernism is the way." Says who? By what authority are we to accept postmodernism?

Postmodernism doesn't take truth seriously enough. 2 + 2 = 4 regardless of culture, society, religion, language, ethnicity, race, country, whatever. They cannot adaquately discern objective truth from relative truth. They call things relative without proving it's not objective.

When a postmodernist says "That is a relative statement" that is an objective statement that they cannot and ordinarily do not try to defend.


----------



## MMasztal

Joshua said:


> You could just not write the paper, and explain that's what Post Modernists think about writing organized essays, papers, etc. Then offer to tell a meta-narrative, concluding with a spiritual conversation and dialog.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Amazon.com: Understanding the Times: The Collision of Today's Competing Worldviews (9780936163000): David Noebel: Books

That topic might be pretty broad. You may want to focus on an area of Post-Modernism rather than try to take a wide swath in just 5 pages. The above book breaks up into good chunks.

Also, you might want to consider going to the Truth Project Website for some good outlines and resources: The Truth Project


----------



## Michael

Amazon.com: Above All Earthly Pow'rs: Christ in a Postmodern World (9780802824554): David F. Wells: Books

Amazon.com: Postmodern Times: A Christian Guide to Contemporary Thought and Culture (Turning Point Christian Worldview Series) (9780891077688): Gene Edward, Jr. Veith, Marvin Olasky, Gene Edward Veith Jr.: Books 

*Veith's book is 15 yrs old yet superbly relevant on this subject.


----------



## TimV

Pay close attention to what Rich just said. The subject's so broad that it comes close to being meaningless.


----------



## Philip

Plus the fact that postmodernism, as such, isn't a philosophy so much as a method from which a sort of philosophy can be drawn. To call postmodernism a philosophy, though, would be a contradiction. It's more of a cultural movement or methodology.

And one can be postmodern without being a postmodern_ist_.


----------



## Jake

I found this book helpful:

Amazon.com: The Truth War: Fighting for Certainty in an Age of Deception (9780785262633): John MacArthur: Books


----------



## Marrow Man

There are some excellent articles on postmodernism in the online version of _Themelios_ (I am taking a class on postmodernism and had to research such articles and found _Themelios _to be quite helpful). Check out issues 25.1 (article by Groothius), 30.3 (Harrower), and 31.2 (Jue).


----------



## wookie

I agree with Rich that your topic is too broad. Perhaps you might want to narrow down to a more specific issue. One book that I think would be helpful for your paper is D. A. Carson's book _The Gagging of God: Christianity Confronts Pluralism_. In the book, Carson tackles contemporary pluralism and postmodern hermeneutics.
Amazon.com: Gagging of God, The (0025986242862): D. A. Carson: Books
If you are interested in postmodern hermeneutics, the book _Gospel-Centred Hermeneutics_ by Graeme Goldsworthy might also be helpful. Goldsworthy covers some of the challenges postmodernism poses to evangelical hermeneutics.
Amazon.com: Gospel-centred Hermeneutics: Biblical-theological Foundations and Principles (9781844741458): Graeme Goldsworthy: Books

Finally, check out Millard Erickson's book _Christian Theology_. There is a section called _Postmodernity and Theology_.
http://www.amazon.com/Christian-Theology-Millard-Erickson/dp/0801021820


----------

